# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Janine Butcher

## pammee

Dows anyone know if Janine is coming back?

----------


## JustJodi

Hi this is my first post,,, and I just became a East Ender fan 3 years ago when I moved to Europe,, Now you know something,,, they never did say how many years she got in the lock up,  I may have missed a few episodes while on vacation,, so can any one fill me in on this part I may have missed ???   :Searchme:  
After she was hauled off to the police station, nothing more was said about her,, 
Thanks in advance for who ever answers my questions   ;)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

That was the end there was no more about her  :Smile:

----------


## pammee

theres something on the front cover of woman magazine though

has anyone read it?

----------


## dddMac1

They should bring her back for the trial

----------


## Chris_2k11

I know, they should atleast do a trial   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## *Roxy*

i want her to come back

----------


## Chris_2k11

I want her back, then sharon, then kat, n lastly kate   :Big Grin:  im not really bothered about dennis coming back that much and den can stay dead for good this time   :Big Grin:  oh and lyn too, wouldn't bother me if she never came back either   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## tippy toes

i heard that she was going to be tried this summer and that there would be a butcher reunion -ricky, frank, diane etc. (for her trial). but i'm not sure. this may not happen.

----------


## Rach33

All I know is that EE have been in touch it was on This Morning this morning but Charlie Brooks has said NO for the time being cos she want to concentrate on being a mum to her little girl but she hasn't ruled out a return in the future

----------


## *JSW*

> All I know is that EE have been in touch it was on This Morning this morning but Charlie Brooks has said NO for the time being cos she want to concentrate on being a mum to her little girl but she hasn't ruled out a return in the future


Ditto. I see no return for at least a year or more because undoubtedly she'll have more kids.

It would be lovely to see a return  :Wub:

----------


## Rach33

yes it would Janine was the ultimate bitch but i don't see a return in the imminent future shame but she's a mum now

----------


## Chris_2k11

she was one of eastenders' best characters i think

----------


## ila14

Did ne1 c on sunday's or monday's paper that janine is set 2 return. Its about time that EE got sum class back (apart from stacey and Chrissie of course)

----------


## Meh

Can you not use text talk when posting.

Thanks.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i know yeh she bringin her baby 2

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Please don't use test talk. That's why you were temperioly banned before. Thank-you.

----------


## Angeldelight

there was a mention of a spinoff a while ago with Janine and Frank at Janine's Court case.....

----------


## crazygirl

i dont want her to come back

----------


## ?????

Janine isn't coming back, tina said this on teletext. Charlie Brookes has been asked to come back but she refused the offer beacuse she wanted to try some new projects although she said she was flattered to be asked back. also she wanted to spend time with her baby daughter.

----------


## dddMac1

sorry guys Janine aint coming back she was asked but refused

----------


## Treacle

News of the World said she was coming back

----------


## Debs

i would really love to see her back!! she my all time fave character

----------


## Behemoth

I really hope she does! One of the best characters ever on Eastenders and Charlie Brooks is really good.

----------


## emma_strange

She has already said she isnt coming back. She wants to do new things and spend time with her baby

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> She has already said she isnt coming back. She wants to do new things and spend time with her baby


But she never said never!!   :Stick Out Tongue:  lol

I understand she wants to spend time with her kid, but i want to see her back in the square SO MUCH!!!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tindie

Its a short return though...

A HOST of former EastEnders favourites are returning to Albert Square â for Frank Butcherâs funeral, The Sun can reveal.

Much-loved Mike Reidâs character will get a traditional East End send-off in special episodes.

The actor died aged 67 after a heart attack in Marbella, Spain, in July.

Sophie Lawrence, who played car dealer Frankâs daughter Diane, and Charlie Brooks â his superbitch daughter Janine â have agreed to return for the funeral shows.


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...icle423750.ece

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (04-11-2007), tammyy2j (05-11-2007)

----------


## Florijo

How sad!  :Sad:  

Love Janine though so brilliant she is coming back. And hopefully a confrontation with Pat!

----------


## Pinkbanana

I think its great that they are coming back, it will make it a very fitting tribute to Mike Reid.

----------


## LostVoodoo

fabulous. can't wait to see Pat at this, Pam St Clement will be acting her socks off.
and pleeeease let this mean they can reel Charlie Brooks back as Janine full-time for a while!

----------


## Bryan

didn't I predict a Frank Butcher funeral and Janine return?  :Big Grin:  

OMG this funeral will be immense, a right east end burial. Can't wait to see the confrontations between Janine and Pat/Ricky.

Promising times ahead for Eastenders!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

That will  be good, it see old faces again, more realistic

----------


## Bryan

> That will  be good, it see old faces again, more realistic


Me and my friends were talking about this the other day. Why don't actors come back for the one off episodes for weddings and funerals, to make it all the more realistic.

Granted they have other commitments, but surely a couple of hours filming for a few scenes wouldn't harm them? The show gave them so much, they could at least try and repay it in some way.

Take Stacey's wedding for example, not a single Slater sister returned!

----------


## Kim

Yeah, and there wasn't even a simple phone call or letter to explain why they couldn't come. Lynne might have been difficult because Elaine Lordan got sacked for turning up to work 90% of the time, but Little Mo didn't move too far away and could easily have returned. I don't see why Belinda couldn't have come either - she's come for a lot of other weddings. 

Glad to see that Janine will be there to pay her last respects to her father though, as she didn't really spend that much time with him when he was alive.

----------


## Katy

Bry was right, i had a feeling this would be a way of getting baracters back in the show for a while. I am so glad Charlie is coming back. I mean it is unrealistic when a characters mother or father dies and they don't even make it to the funeral I think these will be good episodes.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> That will  be good, it see old faces again, more realistic
> 
> 
> Me and my friends were talking about this the other day. Why don't actors come back for the one off episodes for weddings and funerals, to make it all the more realistic.
> 
> Granted they have other commitments, but surely a couple of hours filming for a few scenes wouldn't harm them? The show gave them so much, they could at least try and repay it in some way.
> ...


Yeha i thought this when i read this in the paper, it would be the first time to my memory that family members have actually come back for an event like this, quite good really Mike was well liked so i expect Sid,Sophie & Charlie felt it was only right to go back for this

----------


## desire786

its said that alot of old faces will return to the square for franks funeral

----------


## Chris_2k11

yes yes yes yes yes  :Cheer:  JANINE  :Cheer:  omg cant wait for this, wait till she sees Pat!  :EEK!:  this is gonna be brilliant! the best person who could return! nice one easties  :Cool:

----------


## CrazyLea

When I read this, I knew that Chris would be the most excited  :Lol:  Was waiting for it  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Perdita

> yes yes yes yes yes  JANINE  omg cant wait for this, wait till she sees Pat!  this is gonna be brilliant! the best person who could return! nice one easties


I remember that Pat saved Janine's skin because she did not testify against her in court because of Frank - I can feel the sparks flying now  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> didn't I predict a Frank Butcher funeral and Janine return?  
> 
> OMG this funeral will be immense, a right east end burial. Can't wait to see the confrontations between Janine and Pat/Ricky.
> 
> Promising times ahead for Eastenders!


Bryan me and you should take up fortune telling. I made a comment on the ricky returning thread that they may have a funeral and big send off for Mike Reid and looks what's going to happen.

----------


## yummy_mummy

this will be a real treat for us viewers, as you lot ave already mentioned, janine has a lot of unsaid words for people who didn't believe her when she said she didn't kill laura, especially pat and rickaaaaay, lol, can't wait for it to be shown, it wont be happenin till next spring thou cos thats when rickaaaaay is due to return with his ex lover biaaanca due to return shortly before, ee just got more interesting!!!

----------


## Abbie

It should be good too, make some more intersting viewing  :Thumbsup:

----------


## JustJodi

> this will be a real treat for us viewers, as you lot ave already mentioned, janine has a lot of unsaid words for people who didn't believe her when she said she didn't kill laura, especially pat and rickaaaaay, lol, can't wait for it to be shown, it wont be happenin till next spring thou cos thats when rickaaaaay is due to return with his ex lover biaaanca due to return shortly before, ee just got more interesting!!!


 
But she did kill ol Barry but the only one who knew she ACTUALLY did it was Paul,, but hes worm food now  soooooooooo 
Wasn't Rickayyyyyyyy and Bianca MARRIED ??????

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by yummy_mummy
> 
> 
> this will be a real treat for us viewers, as you lot ave already mentioned, janine has a lot of unsaid words for people who didn't believe her when she said she didn't kill laura, especially pat and rickaaaaay, lol, can't wait for it to be shown, it wont be happenin till next spring thou cos thats when rickaaaaay is due to return with his ex lover biaaanca due to return shortly before, ee just got more interesting!!!
> 
> 
>  
> But she did kill ol Barry but the only one who knew she ACTUALLY did it was Paul,, but hes worm food now  soooooooooo 
> Wasn't Rickayyyyyyyy and Bianca MARRIED ??????


Yes Ricky was married to Bianca, they had a son (Liam)

----------


## Abbie

> Wasn't Rickayyyyyyyy and Bianca MARRIED ??????


Yeah they were, well I thought they were

----------


## Chris_2k11

I think this is the best news in a long time, i got the feeling she'd come back one day but i didnt think it'd be yet. shame its only for a week though, i'd love her back full time.

----------


## Abbie

> I think this is the best news in a long time, i got the feeling she'd come back one day but i didnt think it'd be yet. shame its only for a week though, i'd love her back full time.


Me too! I really liked her as a character

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> I think this is the best news in a long time, i got the feeling she'd come back one day but i didnt think it'd be yet. shame its only for a week though, i'd love her back full time.
> 
> 
> Me too! I really liked her as a character


shes up there as one of my all time faves! i thought she was brilliant and her exit was fantastic !

----------


## Dutchgirl

I loved Janine, she was so evil. Charlie Brooks was so convincing. Shame she never got together with Paul (and stayed together).
Mike Reid deserves a good send off his portrayal of Frank Butcher was marvelous. I hope BBC do not show the clip with him only wearing a glitter bow anymore, it doesn't do him justice. I'm sorry they did it at points of view.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I loved Janine, she was so evil. Charlie Brooks was so convincing. Shame she never got together with Paul (and stayed together).
> Mike Reid deserves a good send off his portrayal of Frank Butcher was marvelous. I hope BBC do not show the clip with him only wearing a glitter bow anymore, it doesn't do him justice. I'm sorry they did it at points of view.


I agree, i am glad they are doing this, it is such a fitting tribute to Mike  :Cheer:

----------


## LostVoodoo

all together now... "if only he'd been wearing slip-on shoes!"  :Lol:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> all together now... "if only he'd been wearing slip-on shoes!"


That was an absolute classic!  :Lol:  I loved that line so much and Janine's exit was brilliant. I'm so pleased she's coming back along with others. It will definetly be a fitting tribute to Mike Reid, and I think these episodes will be extremely special and go down in history. It's a shame Charlie Brooks is only staying a week - i can't wait to see her and Pat come face to face, but i suppose her coming back just for a week is something.

----------


## Timalay

Hmmm this storyline should be interesting

----------


## Abigail

From DS

A top television drama executive has warned of the danger of resurrecting old characters in soapland.

John Yorke â Controller of Continuing Drama Series and Head of Independent Drama at the BBC - has spoken out following last month's announcement that Sid Owen and Patsy Palmer are to return to EastEnders as Ricky and Bianca.

According to the executive, the decision to bring back two of Albert Square's most iconic characters was prompted by the death earlier this year of Walford legend Mike Reid, who played Frank Butcher until 2005.

Reid's wife, Shirley, reportedly contacted the soap's production team and suggested they mark her husband's passing on screen, prompting the storyline team to organise a special week of episodes entitled 'Frank Week'.

Subsequently, Sophie Lawrence and Charlie Brooks - who played Frank's daughters Diane and Janine â also agreed to return for the run.

Yorke told The Stage: "That is it for now. It is a balance. There is a good side to bringing back old characters because you create a sense of community which is lovely and people feel it's a family thing. But if you just live off old characters you get into terrible trouble - you have to move forward."

In addition, the drama controller also applauded EastEnders' current Executive Producer Diederick Santer for his efforts in bringing a plethora of "strong characters" to the show, namely Jack Branning (Scott Maslen) and the Mitchell sisters â Ronnie and Roxy, played by Samanthan Janus and Rita Simons respectively.

Yorke added: "There are some really exciting developments there. It feels like a new dynasty is emerging, which is important."

----------


## sean slater

Ah. Yeh it's gonna be good. And Rickys coming back full time!! i think its great him and Bianca are returing. loving it!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Charlie Brooks feels "honoured" to have been asked to return for a special episode of EastEnders in a tribute to the late Mike Reid.

Brooks played Janine Butcher, the daughter of Reid's character, until she quit in 2004.

The actress has agreed to join a host of former EastEnders stars, including Patsy Palmer and Sid Owen, to shoot funeral scenes for Reid's character Frank Butcher.

Brooks said: "I was honoured to be asked. Iâm really looking forward to it. Patsy Palmerâs going back and Sid Owenâs going back. 

âItâs going to be bizarre seeing everyone again.â 

Reid died after suffering from a heart attack at his Spanish home in July at the age of 67.

The scenes will be aired in a week of special episodes next year, but it has not been revealed how Frank will die.

----------


## thestud2k7

*EX-EASTENDER Charlie Brooks has signed an estimated Â£100,000 deal to return as Janine Butcher.*
The star, 26, will be back as the murderous former prostitute this autumn – four years after she quit the BBC1 soap. 

Charlie has been in talks with bosses about a full-time comeback since her brief appearance at screen dad Frank’s funeral last month. 

She said: “I loved coming back for Frank’s funeral. 

"It gave me a taste for playing Janine again. 

“And I’m excited to see what Janine will be getting up to now.” 

’Enders chief Diederick Santer added: “Rejoining us will give us a chance to understand what makes Janine tick. 

"We can explore what lies beneath the surface of this unique character.” 
Charlie first appeared in 1999 and starred in some of the show’s most harrowing storylines 

Janine told Frank’s wife Pat what she had done – and when she was later wrongly arrested for Laura Beale’s death, Pat refused to give her an alibi. 

Pat came clean in court and Janine left in May 2004. 

Her final scenes won her a Best Exit gong at the 2005 British Soap Awards. 

Since leaving, Charlie has worked on dramas including Casualty and Heartbeat. 

Souce: The Sun

i hope this is in the right place

----------

Chris_2k11 (03-05-2008), Dutchgirl (02-05-2008), lizann (02-05-2008), matt1378 (03-05-2008), parkerman (02-05-2008), StarsOfCCTV (02-05-2008), tammyy2j (02-05-2008)

----------


## Bryan

amazing news. things are going from strength to strength with the show, I just hope she sticks around for a bit longer this time.

----------


## sindydoll

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a9...rs-return.html

----------


## tammyy2j

Charlie Brooks is back on EastEnders as nasty Janine and we canât wait. 

Char said she was tempted back to Albert Square by a storyline in which her character finds true love. A source from the show said: âJanine has never properly been in love, that is part of why she is so wicked and bitter. The writers are planning a big romance. Having a proper man by her side changes her.' 

We just hope he doesnât suffer the same fate as Barry. 

Source www.moremagazine.co.uk

 :Thumbsup:   :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:   :Cheer:  great news

----------


## lizann

I'm glad Janine is a great character  :Thumbsup:   :Cheer:

----------


## LostVoodoo

ooooh so excited! i wonder who she'll fall for, maybe a current character?

----------


## thestud2k7

i hope she falls for bradley and she have an cat fight with claire

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Having a proper man by her side changes her.'


I just hope it doesn't change her too much! Janine wouldn't be Janine then  :Lol:  Great news she's back though :Cheer:

----------


## lizann

> i hope she falls for bradley and she have an cat fight with claire


I would love to see Janine kick Claire's ass but i hope Bradley gets back with Stacey

If she is the same Janine she'd go after a catch with money so maybe Jack or Max or maybe there will a new character in

----------


## Chloe O'brien

My biggest concern about Janine returning is that if they are going to give her a love interest they don't spoil the character Janine and make her fall madly in love and turn into a goodie-goodie boring character like the writers of EE have done with so many other characters over the years.

----------


## Chris_2k11

The bitch is back!!

Which bitch is back??  :Ponder:   :Searchme:  

Only the biggest bitch in town!!!!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  


im off to crack open the bubbly!  :Cool:

----------


## matt1378

great stuff, she is good actress  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> My biggest concern about Janine returning is that if they are going to give her a love interest they don't spoil the character Janine and make her fall madly in love and turn into a goodie-goodie boring character like the writers of EE have done with so many other characters over the years.


I hope she still has her mean streaks. I did love the scenes with Paul Trueman though. In the end she did care genuinely for him, but circumstances weren't right.

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Chloe O'brien
> 
> 
> My biggest concern about Janine returning is that if they are going to give her a love interest they don't spoil the character Janine and make her fall madly in love and turn into a goodie-goodie boring character like the writers of EE have done with so many other characters over the years.
> 
> 
> I hope she still has her mean streaks. I did love the scenes with Paul Trueman though. In the end she did care genuinely for him, but circumstances weren't right.


I read somewhere (?) that she will not be as bad as before but I am sure we will see a few fisty-cuffs coming along.  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

EASTENDERS hubby-killer Janine Butcher shows her sheer nerve â slinking back into Walford with BRIDAL stockings under her coat. 

The BBC1 bitch, played by Charlie Brooks, returns in the run-up to Christmas, just before the fifth anniversary of when Janine pushed hubby Barry (Shaun Williamson) off a cliff. 

A show source said: âHas Janine got married, is she fleeing a wedding? Thereâs an element of that â thatâs all we can say.â 

Guess theyâre keeping us all in suspenders! 


*Can't wait to see her back *

----------


## Siobhan

Ah cool.. what a way to make an entrance???  :Lol:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

:Lol:  So she's arriving pretty soon... :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> So she's arriving pretty soon...


she must be, she started filming ages ago!

----------


## Chris_2k11

woo about time, i actually expected her to be back by now.

----------


## di marco

> woo about time, i actually expected her to be back by now.


me too, i swear she started filming in the summer?

----------


## Perdita

It says she will be on screen in the Christmas run-up, so probably another month or so before we see her.  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

heres some pics:

----------

alvinsduckie (10-10-2008), StarsOfCCTV (08-10-2008)

----------


## sindydoll

she will be ok for a month or two then she will cave my head in

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

She looks really pretty in those pictures.

----------


## Perdita

Don't like her hairstyle though - preferred it longer.  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

EASTENDERS gold-digger Janine will make her big return to Albert Square â when Pat turns up to wreck her Jewish wedding. 

The scheming killer (Charlie Brooks) has hoodwinked her ageing wealthy groom, telling him her family died in a car crash. 

But stepmum Pat, brother Ricky and cousin Billy have got wind of her money-grabbing plan and burst in on the synagogue ceremony to tell a stunned congregation the truth. 

But ex-jailbird Janine claims Pat is a mad woman who has mistaken her for someone else. 

In emotional scenes, Janine tries to worm her way out of the accusations, insisting Pat, Billy and Ricky are from a âsecure unitâ. 

From The Sun
Thinking on her feet, she claims Pat lost a child and thinks Janine is her dead daughter. But Pat barks at Ricky to back her up, before telling the groomâs family: âSheâs about as Jewish as a bacon sandwich. The gameâs up Janine.â 


Realising sheâs been busted, Janine lunges for Pat and tries to slap her as the rabbi calls the wedding to an immediate halt. 

An insider told TV Biz: âItâs a fabulous return for Charlieâs character. 

âAfter Pat wrecks her big day, thereâs no knowing what Janine will do.â

----------

alvinsduckie (27-10-2008), Chloe (16-10-2008), Dutchgirl (23-10-2008), LostVoodoo (21-10-2008), matt1378 (18-10-2008), parkerman (16-10-2008), tammyy2j (16-10-2008)

----------


## Timalay

Oy what is the Square coming too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bryan

sounds amazing 

"about as Jewish as a bacon sandwhich" love it!  :Big Grin:   :Lol:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Whatever next  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  that sounds mad

----------


## LostVoodoo

oooh fabulous! do we think that was the person who was bank rolling her flash car etc when she turned up at Frank's funeral?

----------


## moonstorm

Anyone know when she is going to be seen?

----------


## Perdita

I think it will be around Christmas.

----------


## JustJodi

*oy vey....as Jewish as a bacon sandwich    what a line !!!! I  love it !!!!!!!*
*I am really looking forward to this story line * 
*Billy??? her cousin ???   How did that happen LOL*

----------


## tammyy2j

Who is cousin Billy?

----------


## LostVoodoo

> *Billy??? her cousin ???   How did that happen LOL*


well her dad Frank was married to Peggy Mitchell and Billy is a Mitchell. there's gotta be a connection there but i cant draw out the whole of the Mitchell family tree. lol.

----------


## Perdita

*Charlie Brooks (Janine Butcher, 'EastEnders'*)

EastEnders actress Charlie Brooks makes her full-time return to Walford in a few weeks' time as toxic temptress Janine Butcher. Her comeback sees Janine posing as Jewish convert Judith Bernstein, who's about to marry her much older lover in a traditional synagogue ceremony. Her pure, all-white image is ruined, however, when Pat (Pam St Clement) turns up at the service to throw a spanner in the works. Here, DS chats to Charlie about reprising her role, her comeback plot and Janine's new-found religion. 

What have you been doing since your last appearance in EastEnders earlier in the year?
"Work-wise, I just did a series called Wired for ITV before I came back, I did Bleak House a couple of years ago, too. There have been some nice little bits and it's been fairly consistent really."

How did the decision to make a more permanent return come about?
"After I returned to do Frank's funeral, the tribute to Mike Reid, Diederick [Santer], the gorgeous man that he is, sent me a text quite soon afterwards saying 'can we talk about you coming back to the show?' and I agreed to go in for a chat. Then we went out to talk about possible storylines and had a great chat - I've always wondered what Janine's been up to since we last properly saw her. It's a pleasure to be back. It was quite a big decision - it's a complete life change. I've got a little girl [called Kiki] but it's a decision that I have to say I'm very happy I made. It's working out extremely well with Kiki, the schedules - everything's just working."

How long are you around for this time?
"I'm back for a year at the moment. I don't know [about anything longer]. We'll see how it goes on both parts."

What was your reaction to your return story?
"Anna Nicola-Smith style! Because we'd done the older man thing with Terry and Billy and Barry - the list goes on - when they explained it to me, I thought it was great. Very camp, too. I like that we've got the lighter side of Janine, too. It gives me the chance to ham it up with her with a bit of comedy. She's very dark, too. Very twisty and very edgy. It's a lot of fun to be able to do both."

Will Janine's past be coming back to haunt her?
"Possibly, who knows?"

Do you think that her character's never really been fully explored?
"Yeah, absolutely. I think that's be very interesting to explore Janine a bit further - the normal side of her!"

How does she come back into the show again?
"In a nutshell, she's been nursing a very old and wealthy man who not with great difficulty - with maybe one or two sexual favours - she's got quite close to. He doesn't know that she plans on fleecing him of all his money. Does she have a soft spot for him? Yeah, I think she does. We first see Janine in this big white dress, fur coat and garter. Very camp."

Does Janine have emotions?
"Somewhere. Deep, deep down."

How does she end up back on the Square?
"Unfortunately, Pat comes and ruins my wedding with a few home truths - the main one being that I'm not actually Judith Berstein - I'm Janine Butcher and I'm about as Jewish as a bacon sandwich. That gives my poor husband-to-be a heart attack! It's hilarious. That then takes me back to the Square when I exact my revenge [by smashing up a few cars]."

Has she really turned to Judaism and turned over a new leaf?
"She did - she would have had to. It was a full commitment for her. She doesn't do anything by halves! As soon as her groom's dead, though, Judaism's dead as far as she's concerned."

*Bonus Scoop: Walford's Janine*

Earlier this week, I managed to catch up with Charlie Brooks to chat about her return to EastEnders on a full-time basis. The main interview can be found by clicking here.

However, if you're interested in what Janine will be up to in the coming weeks, her friendship with Whitney and how she'll soon be hated nationwide, then read on... 

What can we expect from Janine in the coming weeks?
"She goes reasonably quiet, but I think that's quite nice. It re-familiarises viewers with the character quite well. She reflects for a little while and tries to be the good person that she's not. She quickly realises, though, that it's not getting her anywhere and that being bad is better. Having said that, there's always something going on that she can't deal with emotionally. It's going to be interesting at a later date to explore. All the stuff with me and Billy's [Perry Fenwick] quite fun, too. Perry and I love working with each other. Well, I love working with him, but he probably wouldn't say the same!" 

Anything interesting coming up that you can't wait for?
"Yes but I can't say anything - not a word!"

Does she find a friend in Whitney?
"Yeah, she does. She doesn't quite know how to deal with her at the beginning. They're in a very similar situation as far as family's concerned. They've both always felt quite abandoned. Janine definitely sees a bit of herself in Whitney. She's not an agony aunt, though. It's quite a nice little relationship but it doesn't last for very long..."

Would you like to see Janine and Max together?
"Oooh, that'd be toxic!"

What burning questions will we want answering?
"People will be asking me if I can lay down while they trample on my head because they hate me so much. I'll be hated nationwide. Fact. There aren't any dark secrets â it's generally why she behaves like she does and what the reasons are for it. She's a very complex ball of wool which takes ages to unravel. Someone who always says she'll change but never does."


From DS

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders returnee Charlie Brooks has revealed that she is 'very happy' to have made a more permanent Walford comeback. 

The 27-year-old returns to screens on December 18 in a storyline which sees her character Janine Butcher posing as a Jewish bride called Judith Bernstein. 

Earlier this year, Janine made a brief reappearance on the Square for 'Frank Week', a bank of episodes dedicated to late comedy legend Mike Reid. 

Speaking of her return, she told DS: "After I returned to do Frank's funeral, the tribute to Mike Reid, Diederick [Santer], the gorgeous man that he is, sent me a text quite soon afterwards saying 'can we talk about you coming back to the show?' and I agreed to go in for a chatâ¦I've always wondered what Janine's been up to since we last properly saw her." 

"It's a pleasure to be back," she continued. "It was quite a big decision - it's a complete life change. I've got a little girl [called Kiki] but it's a decision that I have to say I'm very happy I made. It's working out extremely well with Kiki, the schedules - everything's just working."

She added: "I'm back for a year at the moment. I don't know [about anything longer]. We'll see how it goes on both parts."

----------


## tammyy2j

SAUCY Janine Butcher is set to open a sleazy massage parlour â causing uproar in Albert Square. 

The ex-hooker will be up to her old tricks again from the moment she sets foot back in Walford. 

Locals including Dot Branning are ready to do everything they can to get the place shut down. 

But with scheming Janine more determined than ever to make a go of the business theyâll face one hell of a fight. 

The babe also befriends wayward teen Jay Brown and gets him to help her set it all up. 

And with his legal guardian Billy Mitchell all too aware of what Janine is capable of, he also joins Dotâs campaign to stop the venture in its tracks. 

An insider said: âAt first no one knows what Janine is up to. She rents out a flat in the Square and tries to keep things as discreet as possible. 

âBut like most things in Walford it doesnât take the locals long to discover what sheâs really up to. 

âAs you can imagine a lot of people are not pleased about having a massage parlour on their doorstep. 

âJanine insists itâs all above board but with her track record everyone is fully aware of what sheâs up to. 

âDot is totally disgusted. And will lead the battle to get the place closed down.â

Fans of the BBC1 soap will be able to watch the storyline unfold early next year.

----------

alvinsduckie (10-01-2009), crystalsea (23-12-2008), Dutchgirl (24-12-2008), Joanne (24-12-2008), lizann (19-01-2009), LoobyLou84 (24-12-2008), matt1378 (03-01-2009), moonstorm (23-12-2008), RuebenClara (30-12-2008), xxOShelleyOxx (30-12-2008)

----------


## sindydoll

*ian wil  be the first customer *

----------


## walsh2509

Back to the future  .. :Thumbsdown:

----------


## sindydoll

> Back to the future ..


 i know  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## tammyy2j

WALFORD superbitch Janine Butcher picks her new victims and declares all-out war on Ronnie Mitchell and Jack Branning.



The catty killer is determined to make a name for herself after deciding to stay on the Square.

And she sees taking over the local nightclub, R&R, as her big chance.


So to make sure she can get her hands on the company, Janine â played by Charlie Brooks, 27 â plots to drive a wedge between the business partners.

First she reels in Jack (Scott Maslen, 37) with the flutter of her eyelashes and the promise to work hard.

Ronnie (Samantha Janus, 36) can see what game she is playing and fiercely tries to block her chances of getting a job at the club.

But Jack gives in and offers her the role of bar manager.

Janine then successfully sees off Ronnieâs attempt to sabotage her trial week on the job, earning her respect from Walfordâs ice maiden.

Ronnie tells her they are actually more similar than she realised and befriends her.

So Janine has the pair of them right where she wants them and she sets about driving a wedge between the former lovers. 

She encourages Jack to buy out Ronnie and confesses how she is willing to help him force her to sell. 

And she says exactly the same to Ronnie about Jack.

A show insider said: âShe really thinks she is smarter than both of them. 

Janine will try to play them off against each other but itâs pretty clear she has bitten off more than she can chew with these two.

âThey have seen off worse enemies than her and when they figure out what she has been up to there will be hell to pay.â

----------

moonstorm (09-01-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders star Charlie Brooks has claimed that the show's producers should introduce a hunky boyfriend for her character.

The actress confirmed that she is keen for Janine Butcher to return to her maneating ways over the coming months.

Asked if there is romance in store for Janine this year, Brooks replied: "I hope so. I think we should have a big casting call with lots of handsome men and bring in somebody new!"

She added: "Janine's got a healthy appetite as a maneater!"

The soap's executive producer Diederick Santer recently admitted that there is a hole in Albert Square's "hunk stakes" following the departure of Rob Kazinsky, who played Sean Slater.

----------


## lizann

So she owns the parlour

----------


## tammyy2j

FIERY Janine Butcher starts a war with Jack Branning when she handcuffs him to a radiator and threatens to kill him.

Janine (Charlie Brooks, 27) plays off Jack (Scott Maslen, 36) and business partner Ronnie Mitchell (Samantha Janus, 36) against each other in her bid to get her hands on their club. 

But they catch her out and she plots her revenge. 

Janine finally spikes Jackâs drink, handcuffs him, then pretends to pour petrol over him â filming his screams of sheer terror.

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  that will be good to see!

----------


## sindydoll

*what happened to all that money in the stuffed cat did it all disappear or is there some left*

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> *what happened to all that money in the stuffed cat did it all disappear or is there some left*


Did Jay not use it to get the car?

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by sindydoll
> 
> 
> *what happened to all that money in the stuffed cat did it all disappear or is there some left*
> 
> 
> Did Jay not use it to get the car?


yeh thats what i thought, and if there was any left after that, im sure jay kept it rather than putting it back!

----------


## Perdita

But who would sell a teenager a car, let alone a little racer like that? Surely the seller would want to see prove of ID before signing the bill of sale? Could it be that he knocked the car off?  :Searchme:

----------


## sindydoll

he did buy a car but i didnt know if he knicked the lot

----------


## di marco

> But who would sell a teenager a car, let alone a little racer like that? Surely the seller would want to see prove of ID before signing the bill of sale? Could it be that he knocked the car off?


if it was a car company etc then they would probably need to see id, if he bought it from someone who wanted to sell their car then they might not have cared. i know someone who bought a car when they were 15/16, the owner wanted to sell it so didnt care who he sold it to

----------


## Perdita

That is appalling  :EEK!:  What  if there is a bad accident and the kid got killed or killed somebody else  :Angry:

----------


## di marco

> That is appalling  What  if there is a bad accident and the kid got killed or killed somebody else


some people dont care, they just wanna sell their car quickly for as much as they can

----------


## walsh2509

Not being watching it all the time bits here and there , Q? Why is Janine is walking about ? did she not steal peggys credit card and open that massage place? why has she not been done for steal the CC and taking money out on it.

 Is Jack really that stupid , Janine to run the club as a manager  :Lol:  


 what are they up , are they willing to do anything to keep Janine in the show.

----------


## Perdita

Peggy first thought that Jay had stolen the credit card and got Billy to pay it all back. Because Janine is her step-daughter she will not press charges as the Mitchells will never involve the police where their family is concerned.

Charlie Brookes (Janine) has signed a one year contract to start with so she will be around for this year at least.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> But who would sell a teenager a car, let alone a little racer like that? Surely the seller would want to see prove of ID before signing the bill of sale? Could it be that he knocked the car off? 
> 
> 
> if it was a car company etc then they would probably need to see id, if he bought it from someone who wanted to sell their car then they might not have cared. i know someone who bought a car when they were 15/16, the owner wanted to sell it so didnt care who he sold it to


I am sure when Billy asked Jay who in their right mind would sell a kid a car, Jay responded by saying it wasnt exactly a big car company he got it from so i think he implies there that maybe he got it from a friend or someone a bit dodgy rather than somewhere legit

----------


## di marco

> Not being watching it all the time bits here and there , Q? Why is Janine is walking about ? did she not steal peggys credit card and open that massage place? why has she not been done for steal the CC and taking money out on it.
> 
>  Is Jack really that stupid , Janine to run the club as a manager  
> 
> 
>  what are they up , are they willing to do anything to keep Janine in the show.


peggy just told janine that she had to pay the money back (i think) after she found out it was janine and not jay. we dont know who owns the massage place yet, its just specualtaion atm (as far as im aware). and i think jack works out this week what janines up to

----------


## no1abbafan

I thought that Janine could not drink alcohol because of a problem with her liver, she was drinking too much when she was a prostitute (some place in the fuzzy areas of my brain, i remember a storyline about this) now she is knocking them back, if I am right then shame on EE writers for no continuity with stories.

----------


## JustJodi

*Just when I thought Jack was one of the SMARTER guys on EE,, along comes Janine who makes him look STUPID...*

----------


## Perdita

> *Just when I thought Jack was one of the SMARTER guys on EE,, along comes Janine who makes him look STUPID...*


He is a fella who thinks he knows it all, what do you expect?  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> *Just when I thought Jack was one of the SMARTER guys on EE,, along comes Janine who makes him look STUPID...* 
> 
> 
> He is a fella who thinks he knows it all, what do you expect?


lol! i think the reason he wanted to hire her was cos ronnie was so against it so he didnt even take into account anything else. i think he works it out quite quickly what shes like though

----------


## Perdita

He will do that, that is for sure  :Lol:  Serves him right  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> He will do that, that is for sure  Serves him right


yeh it does! serves him right for thinking hes better than everyone else so can do what he likes. maybe he will start listening to ronnie again in the future!

----------


## Perdita

ITâS frame, set and match to Pat as she crowns Janine with a picture of her DAD. 
The EastEnders battleaxe (Pam St Clement) sees red after getting home from holiday to discover scheming Janine (Charlie Brooks) has evicted her from the car lot. 

She storms over to have it out, only for gobby Janine to tell her itâs what old rogue Frank, Pamâs ex-hubby, would have wanted. 

They tussle over the picture, which Janineâs just had made. 

Pat wins hands down. 

The fiery scene airs on February 26. 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...cle2239649.ece

----------


## tammyy2j

ANINE Butcherâs killer instinct comes back with a bang next week as she plots to torch the Queen Vic.

The vixen has been in cahoots with Archie Mitchell for weeks and their twisted plan takes a sinister turn.


Determined to bring down the Mitchell empire they decide to set fire to the family boozer on Bonfire night and make it look like an inside job so they lose all their money.


And poor Billy Mitchell (Perry Fenwick, 47) becomes the pawn in their game as they pick him as the fall guy.


But Janine (Charlie Brooks, 28) gets cold feet and it is left to Archie to sneak into the pub, set it alight and plant Billyâs wallet as evidence.


Larry Lamb, 66, who plays Archie, said his character is more than happy to pin everything on Billy.


He laughed: âHeâs another one who comes wandering into Archieâs big cobweb.â

----------


## JustJodi

*seems to me that Archie has been avoiding Janine like the plague, he does not seem to want to have much to do with her or her schemes........ *

----------


## Kim

> *seems to me that Archie has been avoiding Janine like the plague, he does not seem to want to have much to do with her or her schemes........ *


He did catch her in the car lot office with Ryan though. He must suspect that they're going to double cross him sooner or later. 

I can't believe Janine bottles it! Billy's much more likely to bottle it in that situation and he nearly did when Sam had the plan of setting Angie's Den on fire, but he didn't. I wonder if refusing to go through with it is part of Janine's plan with Ryan; they're up to something.

----------


## sindydoll

does janine kill peggy?

----------


## alan45

CONNIVING Janine Butcher and Ryan Malloy make a dramatic get-away by car with Stacey Branning's baby on board.
The pair tear away up the motorway, heading up north with Lily, who is Ryan's tot.
Inside, the car is full of blankets, a babyseat and a sign on the window which reads 'Car for sale...Baby included'.
Janine is already desperately jealous of Ryan's (Neil McDermott), behaviour around Stacey (Lacy Turner) and it seems she's back to her manipulative ways.
Actress Charlie Brooks, who plays the minx, said earlier this month that the situation with Stacey makes Janine feel 'really insecure'.
She added: "She wants Ryan all to herself, and the idea of a baby snatching his attention away would be devastating."
It's not clear what Janine's intentions are with the baby.
How far will she go this time to get what she wants?


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0xTf7dazh

----------

Dazzle (24-08-2010), Dutchgirl (25-08-2010), JustJodi (07-09-2010), lizann (27-08-2010), matt1378 (28-08-2010), tammyy2j (24-08-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

So they know its Ryan's baby now?

----------


## sean slater

That's really weird and I cant believe that Ryan would go along with that!

----------


## lizann

> That's really weird and I cant believe that Ryan would go along with that!


Yes this seems odd

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders Neil McDermott has admitted that Ryan Malloy will be angry when he finds out that he is the father of Stacey Slater's baby.

Ryan remains in the dark about his daughter Lily, but this week Stacey (Lacey Turner) struggles with the secret and considers whether to reveal the truth.

"I think he'd be angry that Stacey had kept it from him for so long," McDermott told Soaplife. "I think it would take him a bit of time to warm to the idea."

Asked how Ryan's new wife Janine (Charlie Brooks) would react to the news, he said: "Having a baby with somebody else is a big problem when youâve just got married. Itâs an even bigger problem when youâve just got married to Janine."

He added: "Ryan knows Janine well and would realise that it would put their marriage in jeopardy. Janine finding out he's Lily's dad would be his worst nightmare."

----------


## Dougie

I find this story quite sick to be honest

----------


## Perdita

THIS is the moment EastEnders' Janine and Ryan go off the rails and steal Stacey Branning's baby Lily. 
But the fleeing pair, played by Charlie Brooks and Neil McDermott, get trapped on a level crossing as a train approaches. 

The dramatic scenes air in six weeks.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...astEnders.html

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2010), Siobhan (08-09-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I wouldn't put anything past Janine, but I find it bizarre that Ryan would kidnap a baby, even if he finds out Lily is his daughter.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I wouldn't put anything past Janine, but I find it bizarre that Ryan would kidnap a baby, even if he finds out Lily is his daughter.


Maybe Stacey is leaving with the baby and he wants the baby to stay

----------

lizann (10-09-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe Stacey is leaving with the baby and he wants the baby to stay


That's a possibility.

----------


## lizann

> Maybe Stacey is leaving with the baby and he wants the baby to stay


That makes sense

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Charlie Brooks has revealed that Janine Malloy will become nastier than ever.

Having discovered that her new husband Ryan is the father of Stacey Branning's (Lacey Turner) baby Lily, a furious Janine has already reported the new mother to social services, but Brooks told What's On TV that it will not end there.

"She's overwhelmed by jealousy," she said. "Stacey's on her hitlist, and baby Lily too."

She continued: "She will turn into the nastiest bitch you can ever imagine. She does some really awful things."

Brooks added that when Ryan develops a bond with his daughter, Janine realises that she is not "number one anymore".

She said: "At one point, Janine goes over to Stacey's stall and pushes the pram at her thinking the baby is in it, which is really vicious. In her ideal world, she'd like the baby gone."

Neil McDermott - who plays Ryan in the BBC soap - recently told DS that Janine will do "crazy things" which will push her husband away.

----------


## Dazzle

> "Stacey's on her hitlist, and baby Lily too."


Poor Stacey and Lily  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

EastEnders superbitch Janine Malloy snatches baby Lily in a shocking act of revenge in next week's episodes of the BBC soap.

The storyline kicks off when Janine discovers that Ryan has abandoned her on her birthday to visit the town hall with Stacey, where they hope to get their young child's birth certificate changed.

When Ryan makes matters worse by lying about his whereabouts, Janine is left furious and vows that she will make him pay. Soon afterwards, her latest scheme is set in motion when she declares that she and Ryan will be attending a party being held at the Slaters' that night.

Later, when the couple arrive at the bash, Ryan wastes no time before joining in the celebratory atmosphere - enjoying Stacey's company and taking part in some apple-bobbing.

However, unbeknown to Ryan, Janine has taken a trip upstairs, grabbed Lily and walked out into the night…

----------

Dazzle (19-10-2010), tammyy2j (19-10-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Janine is really jealous of the baby

----------


## Perdita

Charlie Brooks has revealed hints of what fans can expect from a forthcoming EastEnders plot which sees her character Janine Malloy facing serious danger on a level crossing.

In Friday's episode of the BBC soap, twisted Janine stops Ricky's car on the hazardous spot as she drives away from Walford with husband Ryan and his baby daughter Lily as passengers.

While stationary on the level crossing, Janine gives Ryan an ultimatum over their relationship, asking whether he wants to be with her or Lily's mother Stacey Slater. However, the situation soon becomes a full-blown crisis when the barriers come down and Janine finds herself unable to start the car.

Speaking to Soaplife about Janine's extreme actions, Brooks explained: "It's her way of making a statement, of showing Ryan how let down she feels. She was scared of falling in love and what we see coming out is how dangerous Janine can be when her heart is broken.

"But when the car stalls with the train hurtling towards them, she's as scared as he is."

The actress added: "She thought if she took baby Lily and Ryan away from the Square, it would mean Stacey couldn't get between them anymore. She was acting out of desperation."

Fans will discover whether Janine, Ryan and Lily survive the train danger in next Monday's episode.

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders schemer Janine Butcher will be taking centre stage in this year's Christmas episodes.

A new synopsis released by the BBC confirms that Janine will have one of the main storylines in the Walford soap's festive editions.

Viewers have recently seen Janine kill her estranged husband Michael Moon, before framing Alice Branning (Jasmyn Banks) for the crime.

It has now been revealed that the drama for Janine is far from over as EastEnders' Christmas storyline explores whether she will kill again in a bid to protect her secret.

The official synopsis for EastEnders' Christmas plot reads: "In Walford, Janine's lies look set to be exposed, but with the pressure mounting and nowhere to run, Janine once again takes matters into her own murderous hands. 

"But will she kill again, will she be caught or will she flee Walford before the truth comes out?"

Fans know that Charlie Brooks, who plays Janine, is leaving EastEnders to pursue new projects.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Please let her be found out and get punished for what she did

----------

tammyy2j (28-11-2013)

----------


## lizann

david and joey try to get her to confess

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Charlie Brooks has described her decision to leave the show as brave and frightening. 

It was announced in October that the actress, who has played Janine Butcher on and off since 1999, is departing the show to pursue new projects.

Speaking about her exit to The Mirror, Brooks said: "I was so lucky in landing a role like Janine when I was only 17.

"I grew up there and the thought of not being there does sometimes frighten me. I have days where I am hugely insecure and question my ability to hack it elsewhere but, ultimately, the excitement of the challenge overrules those feelings.

"It is a brave decision for me though. I will miss the financial security."

However, Brooks also noted that leaving the show will allow her to spend more time with 8-year old daughter Kiki.

She said: "Kiki cried her eyes out when I told her I was leaving. She has been on set a lot over the years. But I can't wait to do all those regular mummy things with Kiki, like picking her up from school and baking cakes.

"Between the long hours and an hour-and-a-half travelling time either side of my working day, I have missed out on those things."

Viewers have recently seen Janine kill her estranged husband Michael Moon, before framing Alice Branning (Jasmyn Banks) for the crime.

However, it has been revealed that the drama for Janine is far from over and a big EastEnders Christmas storyline will explore whether she will kill again in a bid to protect her secret.

EastEnders continues tonight at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## lizann

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...-pictures.html

she confesses to david wicks

----------


## lizann

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...-pictures.html

she confesses to david wicks

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Charlie Brooks has said that she doesn't regard her character Janine Butcher as a killer.

The actress, who will soon bow out of the role she has played on and off since 1999, revealed that she wants Janine to remain redeemable.

Viewers will know that Janine murdered her estranged husband Michael Moon, but has framed Alice Branning for the crime. However, a big Christmas storyline will see Janine blackmailed by David Wicks over the secret 

Brooks told Inside Soap: "We had discussions about Janine stabbing Michael because it had to come from a place of self-defence.

"There was a scrabble for the knife, and it was either him or her. For me as an actress, Janine has to remain redeemable. She is not a killer to me.

"As for Barry, Janine didn't do away with him, did she? He slipped - he really did!"

Janine murdered Michael Moon but framed Alice Branning

Brooks also admitted that she is excited about watching EastEnders as a viewer now that she has left the show.

She said: "I know how brilliant Dom's (Treadwell-Collins) work will be and how much he loves the show, which is the key thing.

"Dom's got so many fresh ideas - you've got the Carters coming in, and they are going to be fantastic. It is going to be great - I can't wait to enjoy it from my sofa."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2nHdHAr2o

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Charlie Brooks has spoken about her upcoming exit from the soap, admitting that she feels "fortunate" to have the door left open for a future return.

The actress's character Janine Butcher will bow out on screen over the Christmas period as her dark storyline comes to a head. However, show bosses have teased that it won't be the last time viewers see Janine as her exit storyline has a "coda" further on down the line.

Speaking on ITV's This Morning about EastEnders' Christmas episodes, Brooks explained: "We're tying up a few loose ends in a couple of months' time, but yes it's Janine's exit and it's a goodie!"

She continued: "She's not going to be killed off. I'm in a really lucky position with them actually - a good relationship with all the lovely people at EastEnders and I love them a lot. 

"I'm always really interested to see where Janine is, where she's been, what she's doing, what she's up to. I love the character so I'm so fortunate."

Brooks confirmed that her main ambition is to secure some theatre projects in the New Year.

She said: "It's really exciting. I always thought that as I head towards my mid-30s, that's going to be my time to really go and find my place in the acting world outside of EastEnders. I am really keen to do theatre. I'm really, really keen to do that, and so that's what we're working on at the moment."

Janine's exit storyline begins on screen this week as she tells David Wicks the truth about how she killed her estranged husband Michael Moon. To her horror, David secretly records the confession and tries to blackmail her.

Brooks commented: "I think we can just say it's the unravelling of Janine and she does ease her conscience by putting her trust in David and telling him. But what I can't say is the outcome of that, really, but she's very hurt and very betrayed - and a hurt and betrayed Janine is probably not somebody you want to cross.

"He does, miraculously, record my confession! But what's interesting is Janine's demise, really, and how hurt she is by it. There are very few people in her life that she trusts."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2ndnDZZLk

----------


## tammyy2j

Will her trial been shown on screen or is she gone now?

----------


## Perdita

I think she has gone now

----------


## Kim

According to Wikipedia, her last scenes aren't shown until 2014. Not the most reliable source but we might see more of the aftermath. Hopefully we'll learn whether the judge will accept a new plea from Alice, as with Joey gone, it feels as if it has been left up in the air.

----------

Perdita (29-12-2013)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have denied rumours of major changes to Janine Butcher's final storyline.

Janine was arrested for Michael Moon's murder in the BBC soap's Christmas special, but she is expected to be back on screen early next year when she faces trial for the crime.

The upcoming scenes will bring Janine's dark story to its final conclusion, but a tabloid report today (December 29) has suggested that the plot will have to be changed after Jasmyn Banks - who plays wrongly-accused Alice Branning - became unavailable for filming.

Banks is thought to now be concentrating on pursuing other projects, but show chiefs have insisted that her absence will have no impact on the story.

An EastEnders spokesperson told Digital Spy: "There have been no changes to the ending of Janine's story. Alice's role was a very minor part in the conclusion of this storyline so everything will go ahead as planned. 

"We are not going to confirm the details of the storyline as we don't want to spoil it for the viewers, however there are a few big twists to come."

Banks's final EastEnders scenes aired on Christmas Eve, when Alice pleaded guilty to Michael's murder.



Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2osuOMekT

----------

Glen1 (29-12-2013)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have denied rumours of major changes to Janine Butcher's final storyline.

Janine was arrested for Michael Moon's murder in the BBC soap's Christmas special, but she is expected to be back on screen early next year when she faces trial for the crime.

The upcoming scenes will bring Janine's dark story to its final conclusion, but a tabloid report today (December 29) has suggested that the plot will have to be changed after Jasmyn Banks - who plays wrongly-accused Alice Branning - became unavailable for filming.

Banks is thought to now be concentrating on pursuing other projects, but show chiefs have insisted that her absence will have no impact on the story.

An EastEnders spokesperson told Digital Spy: "There have been no changes to the ending of Janine's story. Alice's role was a very minor part in the conclusion of this storyline so everything will go ahead as planned. 

"We are not going to confirm the details of the storyline as we don't want to spoil it for the viewers, however there are a few big twists to come."

Banks's final EastEnders scenes aired on Christmas Eve, when Alice pleaded guilty to Michael's murder.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2otgrxaNH

----------


## sarah c

Ok so with no more Alice on screen she can't get off surely? How would that be explained? She gets off and just vanishes....no seeing poppy? No collecting her stuff?

----------


## Kim

> Ok so with no more Alice on screen she can't get off surely? How would that be explained? She gets off and just vanishes....no seeing poppy? No collecting her stuff?


Joey returns Kat's call from Friday and says he's gone and Alice has been released? We could also hear through Carol, as she seems to be dealing with a lot of the fall out from this (visiting Alice, seeing her solicitor, supposed to be at her hearing and sorting Scarlett out.) Maybe Alice decides she can't bear to go back there and has Carol send some stuff on? Poppy may have departed by the time Alice gets off, if she does.

----------


## lizann

how did alice get released she pleaded guilty and she did stab michael first and was going to kill janine with michael, im confused as I thought joey left as he failed to get alice out of jail

----------


## tammyy2j

There is pictures of Janine filming scenes with David outside a train station so she must get off and is released and goes to France to be with Diane and Scarlett

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders brings Janine Butcher's storyline to a dramatic conclusion this fortnight as she stands trial for Michael Moon's murder.

Janine is hopeful that she will walk free from court after her recent deal with Kat Moon, but with twists and turns ahead in the courtroom, the verdict could go either way.

Here, Charlie Brooks - who plays Janine - reveals her thoughts on the gripping final chapter of her character's story.

What is Janine's state of mind as she stands trial for murder?
"I think Janine's emotions are all over the place, but her main focus is getting out and seeing Scarlett again. Janine is tough, but she knows it will be hard having to watch people give evidence against her, especially her stepbrother David. 

"Janine is also intrigued about what Kat will do. She is probably also trying to work out how she can manipulate things, she is Janine after all! So she's going through a lot!"

Alice doesn't feature on screen in these episodes. What is the storyline reason for her not being there?
"The judge informs everyone at the start of the trial that Alice won't be present and is represented by her barrister." 

Does Alice's absence make things easier for Janine?
"Yes I think so, because it makes it easier for Janine to go along with her lie. She can pretend it's real and not have Alice's presence reminding her of the truth." 

After striking her deal with Kat, is Janine quietly confident that she'll get off?
"I don't think Janine trusts Kat, so she isn't relying on her completely, but she does recognise how much Kat loves Stacey so she is quietly confident that she will go ahead with the false statement. I think Janine would fight tooth and nail to stay out of prison and won't even be able to consider the fact that she might be found guilty. She's used to getting away with things."  

Is Janine willing to keep to her word and retract her statement about Stacey?
"You never know with Janine! We know from her past behaviour that she's not to be trusted, but maybe prison has changed her. You'll have to wait and see."

Does it frustrate Janine that she may have to help Stacey, given their history?
"As helping Stacey is just a means to helping herself, I don't think it's giving her too much bother. She's still looking out for number one."

How does Janine feel when David takes the stand to give evidence?
"It's tough because Janine did allow herself to grow close to him at Christmas and she let him take advantage of her, and that's how everything unravelled. He's her family. He betrayed her and now she's going to have to sit and watch him betray her all over again."

Do we see Janine's testimony?
"Yes you will see Janine's testimony but you'll have to wait and see how she plays it. I will say that you can't make assumptions about how Janine will act - she's unpredictable to say the least!"  

How do you think Janine will cope if she is found guilty?
"Janine has always found a way of coping through the various situations she has found herself in over the years, but I think if she is found guilty it will really knock her for six. She hasn't even allowed herself to comprehend that she could be found guilty."

What's the first thing you would expect Janine to do if she gets off?
"She would go and try to rebuild the life she had built for her and Scarlett and then most likely cause some new mischief."  

What outcome would you like for her?
"I would like her to get away with it because I think deep down she is a good person and she did only kill Michael as self-defence after all." 

Was it nice being back to wrap up the story?
"Definitely. It's good to bring the storyline to a conclusion and I think the viewers will enjoy the ending. It's definitely dramatic!" 


How was it working with Lacey Turner again and closing that chapter in Stacey and Janine's story?
"Lacey's a fantastic actress so it's a real treat to get to work with her again. I don't know if Stacey and Janine's chapter will ever be closed as there is so much history between them, but yes it's an interesting turn of events in their story."  

Is there a chance we'll ever see Janine again one day?
"Never say never. I've loved my time on the show and loved playing Janine so I'd hate to think that I might never get to play her again but it's time for a new challenge in my life." 

Are you watching EastEnders at home?
"I've been travelling recently but have caught it when I can. I think Lindsey Coulson is an incredible actress so her cancer storyline has been gripping." 

Who is your favourite character out of the new arrivals?
"I obviously haven't really had the chance to work with any of them but as a viewer I would have to say Mick Carter, as he has some similarities to Frank."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

soc is trying to lure her back

----------


## Perdita

Online chatter that she is returning ........

----------

hward (03-04-2018), Rear window (30-03-2018), Siobhan (03-04-2018), tammyy2j (01-04-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Online chatter that Alfie Moon is returning with her .....

----------


## Perdita

Online speculation she might be coming back for Christmas...

----------


## lizann

> Online speculation she might be coming back for Christmas...


she is selling the house stacey in

----------

kaz21 (23-10-2019)

----------


## mysangry

> she is selling the house stacey in


Does that mean Alfie needs to get his cash out, that he hid and Kat found?

----------


## lizann

> Does that mean Alfie needs to get his cash out, that he hid and Kat found?


phil got most of that back

----------

mysangry (04-11-2019), parkerman (03-11-2019)

----------


## lizann

https://twitter.com/DuncanLindsay/st...31692271550470

oh my

----------


## Perdita

> https://twitter.com/DuncanLindsay/st...31692271550470
> 
> oh my


 :Embarrassment: :

----------


## lizann

she is returning

----------


## Perdita

> she is returning


Not confirmed yet but probably will happen ... another reason for me to not watch EastEnders, never liked the character

----------


## Siobhan

> Not confirmed yet but probably will happen ... another reason for me to not watch EastEnders, never liked the character


  I love Janine.. from the bratty little kid to the classic "If only he'd worn slip-on shoes!"

----------

parkerman (22-04-2021), tammyy2j (23-04-2021)

----------


## Perdita

Charlie Brooks spotted leaving set of EastEnders as Janine Butcher returns to soap
Charlie Brooks has been sighted on the set of EastEnders, confirming Janine Butcher?s comeback.
The 40-year-old actress is expected to return to the BBC One serial drama in her iconic role as Janine later this year. Now she has been spotted arriving at the soap?s Elstree studios.
Charlie was seen returning to her car and driving home after a few hours of filming in London, where her car was hidden.
She was photographed with her wavy blonde hair out, wearing sunglasses and a black short-sleeved top.
The Sun first reported news of Charlie?s EastEnders comeback in April.
?Bosses have a huge story planned for Charlie?s return,? a source told the paper.
?They are keeping tight-lipped about whether Janine will come back as a reformed character after all the chaos she has caused in the past.
?But she certainly has a lot of history in Albert Square so whether she will be welcomed back with open arms or not remains to be seen.?
When she previously spoke to Metro.co.uk she spoke about the rumours of her return to the soap.
?There are [rumours] and I couldn?t possibly say anything about that! All I can say is I always wonder what she?s been up to and I?m in a really lucky position where one day that might be able to be explored. I was blessed with Janine,? she said.
?There?s never a dull moment ? she?s fun, dark, misunderstood and layered, which is always very interesting. Who knows??
Charlie quit the role in 2004 after Janine murdered her husband Barry Evans. Her character was wrongfully arrested for the murder of nemesis Laura Beale.
She returned to the soap in 2008 before leaving the programme once again in 2014 after being declared not guilty of Michael?s murder.
Janine was last seen heading to Paris to be reunited with daughter Scarlett.
The BBC declined to comment when approached by Metro.co.uk.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (14-06-2021)

----------


## lizann

will her swindling the deposit off nancy and zack come out, nancy isn't around for payback

----------


## lizann

pregnant, real or fake?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> pregnant, real or fake?


Everything about her is fake

----------


## lizann

leaving 

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tv/19909406...amatic-return/

----------

Ruffed_lemur (25-09-2022)

----------


## lizann

Speaking to The Sun at last night?s National Television Awards, a writer for the soap said: ?This year for Christmas is mad, it focuses around Janine?.

?It?s massive. This Christmas is huge.?

----------


## Perdita

> Speaking to The Sun at last night?s National Television Awards, a writer for the soap said: ?This year for Christmas is mad, it focuses around Janine?.
> 
> ?It?s massive. This Christmas is huge.?


I will not be watching it but when I read the spoilers saying it will be mad, massive, huge .. prepare for disappointment

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I will not be watching it but when I read the spoilers saying it will be mad, massive, huge .. prepare for disappointment


It would be good for the character to be killed off

----------


## lizann

another husband, hello mrs janice carter

----------

